# Shipping spiders



## schnautzr (Jun 6, 2010)

I don't like the idea of sneaking live spiders through the a carrier that denies spiders. So far I've learned USPS, UPS, and FedEx all refuse live spiders and reserve the right to discard them. Anyone know one that will be happy to ship them?


----------



## endoflove (Jun 6, 2010)

LOL idk the last T i got through UPS had live animal wriiten like 6 or 7 times on it and told the guy who picked it up, honestly i think its one of those rules where u are not suoppose to but no one relly cares, dont know dont tell

ps. i dont think any carriers will accept a venomus animal, i know usps offers (i think) something that u can ship animals with


----------



## Malhavoc's (Jun 6, 2010)

Most animals are shipped unannounced via UPS and others, unfortunatly it hapens more often then not due to the paperwork required to ship it normaly, I would contact your local branch of animal control/wildelife control etc, and ask them since they'd be the ones for the regulations anyway.


----------



## Moltar (Jun 7, 2010)

AFAIK according to their rules no major carrier will ship them knowingly. This applies to all sorts of things like perishable items and grey area items such as unused drug paraphernalia. Invert keepers are not, by any means the only people shipping things outside of the carriers' rules & regs. For the time being that is really our only choice.

And just to put it into perspective, it's not permissible to ship fruitcake either. Yep, you may not send any perishable food item not hermetically sealed through the mail. Many thousands of little old ladies (including my Mom) break this rule every winter. Just sayin'.


----------



## schnautzr (Jun 8, 2010)

*RESOLVED: How to ship spiders*

I've resolved my own question through some arduous research that lasted about a week.

FedEx will ship spiders if you let them know and get authorization. For more information, call FedEx and ask for the small live animals desk. Same goes for insects.

I am now taking the steps to get authorization.


----------



## John Apple (Jun 9, 2010)

schnautzr said:


> I've resolved my own question through some arduous research that lasted about a week.
> 
> FedEx will ship spiders if you let them know and get authorization. For more information, call FedEx and ask for the small live animals desk. Same goes for insects.
> 
> I am now taking the steps to get authorization.


This is very true...I have permission to ship arachnids thru fedex...something I have been working on and hopefully with the records they have kept of my shipments..this will be the norm


----------



## paul fleming (Jun 9, 2010)

I think it is far to say that EVERYBODY uses the mail service over here.
I have never really thought if there was another way TBH.
I know we use snake couriers but not too sure about spider couriers


----------



## schnautzr (Jun 19, 2010)

How peachy is this...two weeks after they began walking me through the authorization process, someone at FedEx put their foot down and halted the authorization. So, as of yesterday morning, I am now looking again for a carrier...and I'm not too happy with FedEx at the moment for beating around the bush for two weeks before changing their mind.


----------



## Crysta (Jun 19, 2010)

schnautzr said:


> How peachy is this...two weeks after they began walking me through the authorization process, someone at FedEx put their foot down and halted the authorization. So, as of yesterday morning, I am now looking again for a carrier...and I'm not too happy with FedEx at the moment for beating around the bush for two weeks before changing their mind.


Just think...of the old ladies and fruitcake.


----------



## Galapoheros (Jun 19, 2010)

I don't like shipping them through my local PO either.  When I first mailed a T, I simply told the PO worker it was a T, I don't like to lie.  He looked at me with a "whaaaaa.." look on his face.  He's been there for years, said he didn't know if 'they' could ship Ts.  He got out a list and finally said he didn't think it's a big deal and took it.  I drop off something to ship at night using an automated system now so I don't have to talk to anybody.  An idea might be to PM a dealer in the "for sale" section since they ship all the time, ask how they do it.


----------



## paul fleming (Jun 20, 2010)

Just put it in a box and post it


----------

